

Why young entrepreneurs should skip university - wtildesley
http://postdesk.com/blog/young-entrepreneurs-university-youth-investment-fund

======
kappaknight
I get what you're trying to say, and in addition to the CEO's you have
mentioned, there are actually numerous other examples. (e.g. Jerry Yang,
Michael Dell, Ben Cohen and Jerry Greenfield of Ben and Jerry's)

However, there is a huge "BUT" in the statement of suggesting entrepreneurs
shouldn't go to college - and that is entrepreneurs SHOULD go to college. Let
me explain:

While I wholeheartedly believe ambitious, talented, and opportunistic
entrepreneurs don't necessarily need to finish college and get a degree to be
successful, I do believe they need to be smart enough to get into a good
university to begin with so they can meet the right people and find co-
founders.

Even though I grew up in a pretty affluent suburb, almost none of my high
school classmates ended up being entrepreneurs or tech entrepreneurs. Had I
ventured out on my own without the college experience, I would most likely
still be trying to create my first successful venture at the age of 40.

For many of the entrepreneurs you listed, they found their opportunity and
market while in college. If the schools had not asked the right questions or
if they had not had the opportunity to be in an environment where they
observed a need, many would have never founded their dorm room start ups.

tl;dr: get into a great college, even if you don't plan on graduating.

